# Bulova Super Seville day date on the way! With pics



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Last weekend I purchased here, the above automatic watch from a WUS member. It is all stainless with the black dial. Pictures show it to be near mint. Does not have the metal bracelet, but a very nice croco strap that unfortunately I believe will be too small for me.
Really looking forward to getting it. Any comments fire away!
Rod


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Pics or it didn’t happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Will post pictures after I receive it in the mail. Should have it by the end of this week.


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Watch came today, here's a few pictures.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

What year is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

tayloreuph said:


> What year is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know. I haven't removed the back yet to check the numbers on the movement. What do you think?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

80’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebergy (Feb 23, 2020)

oh, great! The green or blue dial of the TV screen version is what I want to get one day!


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Couple more pictures. I've ordered a new alligator strap that will fit my 8" wrist.


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Noice! Looks very "Rolexy". I love that giant tuning fork logo and Bulova at the top of the dial. I have never seen that model/configuration before


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Stu47 said:


> Noice! Looks very "Rolexy". I love that giant tuning fork logo and Bulova at the top of the dial. I have never seen that model/configuration before


Hey thanks! Im very pleased with it. Keeping time well and the reserve is excellent. I was not familiar with this watch until I saw it for sale here on WUS. After a little online study I decided to purchase it.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Looks good. I own two SS. A gold and a stainless model. I want to change the bracelet on my stainless version to a jubilee for a change of pace. Is that a 20mm width between lugs? I measured mine and I was surprised that is was 20mm considering its a 36mm watch. Here's a pix:










Birddog1 said:


> Couple more pictures. I've ordered a new alligator strap that will fit my 8" wrist.
> View attachment 15401405
> View attachment 15401408


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks! Yours looks new! Yes mine is 20mm between the lugs, It came with a great looking gator strap shown in my picture, but the length is too short. I have ordered one just like it but longer 135mm 85mm. Great watches for nearing 40 years old.


sailon01 said:


> Looks good. I own two SS. A gold and a stainless model. I want to change the bracelet on my stainless version to a jubilee for a change of pace. Is that a 20mm width between lugs? I measured mine and I was surprised that is was 20mm considering its a 36mm watch. Here's a pix:
> View attachment 15402210


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I thought it was 20mm based on my rather cheap metric ruler. I like that Alligator strap but I'm more of a bracelet guy. Yup mine was in great shape when I bought it but I did have to have the crown tube replaced. Its an excellent timekeeper and really a very nice piece!


Birddog1 said:


> Thanks! Yours looks new! Yes mine is 20mm between the lugs, It came with a great looking gator strap shown in my picture, but the length is too short. I have ordered one just like it but longer 135mm 85mm. Great watches for nearing 40 years old.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Very nice - looks great on you 

I have the quartz silver dial version, which is insanely accurate.

Would love to find a bracelet that worked better with it, but the end links would need to be quite flat, due to the (lack of) curvature of the case, so unlikely to find something I would think ...


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey thanks! Back at ya. 
I have always preferred a leather strap on a dress watch. From my recent online study of this watch I think they came with the bracelet when new. Mine was lost somewhere along the way I guess. Thanks for sharing your watch.


----------



## Captain Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2018)

Birddog1 said:


> Hey thanks! Back at ya.
> I have always preferred a leather strap on a dress watch. From my recent online study of this watch I think they came with the bracelet when new. Mine was lost somewhere along the way I guess. Thanks for sharing your watch.


I agree. That one is actually an old pic. For the last year I've had it on a black Hirsch Rainbow strap


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

What a great looking time piece. I've noticed that a lot of Bulova's from the 1980s and early 90s sort of went under the radar. A lot of collectors go after ones from the 1950s-70s. But that's a keeper for sure.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I’ve got a blue dial DateJust version of that which I love. It’s a nice watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Very nice - looks great on you
> 
> I have the quartz silver dial version, which is insanely accurate.
> 
> ...


I just installed my new Hadley Roma Jubilee bracelet on my SS. Like your's there is a slight gap at the case between the endlinks. Not really an issue and i'm happy with the look.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Here's a pix of my SS with the Jubilee attached. It was my first bracelet replacement and went very well. I wish I could have found endlinks that fit a touch better but overall, I like the look.


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

sailon01 said:


> Here's a pix of my SS with the Jubilee attached. It was my first bracelet replacement and went very well. I wish I could have found endlinks that fit a touch better but overall, I like the look.
> View attachment 15417430


Man, that sure looks good to me!


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Opened the case back today. Movement is 2834-2 and stamped P9= 1989. The rotor says 17 jewels, but I've read the - 2 was 25 jewels?
The O ring looks like it needs to be replaced.


----------



## BORGG (10 mo ago)

Captain Bluebeard said:


> Very nice - looks great on you
> 
> I have the quartz silver dial version, which is insanely accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi, di


Captain Bluebeard said:


> Very nice - looks great on you
> 
> I have the quartz silver dial version, which is insanely accurate.
> 
> ...


Hi, nice watch, I got the same in gold / black.
Do you still have the watch? Is it for sale?


----------

